# GE Simulator



## VentureForth (Jul 19, 2021)

Does anyone know anyone who works at the GE facility at the Melbourne airport? I hear there is a train simulator in that building and I would love to see it.


----------



## Bob Dylan (Jul 19, 2021)

VentureForth said:


> Does anyone know anyone who works at the GE facility at the Melbourne airport? I hear there is a train simulator in that building and I would love to see it.


Perhaps contact their PR Department to see if a tour is possible??


----------



## Just-Thinking-51 (Jul 19, 2021)

Had to do some time in a truck simulator, was not permitted to drive for one hour afterwards. Had trouble walking straight after my time in the simulator was done. The whole side window, mirrors effect was my issues. Trucking is much more of what is happening around you, yes in front of you both short and long view is very important but changing lanes, and maintaining lane position is done by looking out of your side windows, and looking at the mirrors to see what is there. The constant switching of views on those TV screen gave me a case of motion sickness, and gave me a drunk driving effect. Or what I would think driving drunk feels like.

I would think railroad simulator would not have those effects, but do wonder if you could sense range, angle, and speed. Stuff the truck simulator did not do very well. Oh the seat rock a bit with the screen, but it was easy to see outside of the screen area and so the room floor just caused disorientation and then the motion sickness kick in.


----------



## VentureForth (Jul 19, 2021)

I've driven three different light rail simulators used in Japan in a museum environment. One of the museum workers told me that you couldn't really master the sensation of braking in a non-motion simulator like that. Another museum actually worked the participant through the process of calling dispatch after running a red light. All of them seemed to be exact replicas, certainly useful for situational awareness and "cockpit" orientation.


----------



## Exvalley (Jul 19, 2021)

VentureForth said:


> One of the museum workers told me that you couldn't really master the sensation of braking in a non-motion simulator like that.


This is the flaw that I have found with any rail simulator. Too bad, really.


----------



## Bob Dylan (Jul 19, 2021)

Which brings up another Simulator, Plane Simulators.

I'm a private pilot, never flown a Jet, and have never been in an Aircraft Simulator.

I know Airline Pilots do lots of Simulator flying, wondering in any of our Airline/Jet Pilots would care to let us know how it compares to Flying a Real Jet?


----------



## Just-Thinking-51 (Jul 19, 2021)

Not a pilot, but aren’t those simulator 3D.
The trucking simulator was three screens located on a solid floor with a some motion with the chair. Airlines and the space program are a bit more expensive. They get the 3D platform. So your whole world can move.


----------



## VentureForth (Jul 20, 2021)

My grandfather was an FAA examiner after retiring from the Air Force. He flew on some of the original full motion simulators created. The early ones actually were in a huge theater with a moving camera over a map along the entire wall. Said THEY were awesome for training. Today's simulators use 6-axis hydraulics that can simulate just about any motion, except gravity. I wish he could see how far they've come. Many cost as much if not more than the aircraft they simulate. Of course, you can crash a simulator many more times than a real plane. Aviation simulators run from very plain (no display) for basic instrument flying (you can't see out the windows in a cloud, after all) to the full motion, and literally everything in between.

I've been in some pretty awesome static simulators but never a full motion simulator - except Star Tours at Disney. It uses the same technology, but the show is a bit different.


----------



## joelkfla (Jul 20, 2021)

VentureForth said:


> I've been in some pretty awesome static simulators but never a full motion simulator - except Star Tours at Disney. It uses the same technology, but the show is a bit different.


Sea World Orlando has one, too. It's called Wild Arctic and simulates a helicopter flight. But the coolest thing was that they used to have a viewing gallery outside the cabin where you could watch the machine go thru all it's show movements. Sadly, they closed the gallery.


----------

